# Cory questions



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Eventually I'd like to get some corys..... I have three dwarf gouramis, three black skirt tetras, and three swordtails in a 30 gallon tank. My ph usually runs around 7.6 and my temps are around 75 (give or take a degree) degrees. I need to wait a few weeks yet but I wonder what are your favorites and how many should I get? I'd also like to get a pleco (not sure what kind again) sometime so bare that in mind.

I think the pandas are adorable and there was a spotted one (can't remember the name)......

Ideas? Advice?

Thanks!


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Pandas are an excellent choice...as well as Paleatus (salt and pepper) or Aeneus. All of them are hardy/relatively cheap/and easy to breed. Start with about 6, as they love to hang out together. A bristlenose pleco would be a good choice, for exactly the same reasons.


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Oh yeah, the salt and pepper! I was looking at that one too. 

Very good. Thanks!

I was reading that in order to breed the temps have to be dropped.........how true have you all found that to be?


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Bristlenose plecos are good, but rubberlips are better. You need driftwood for bristlenoses (they need it for digestion) and they will not eat the hard green spot algae that sometimes grows on tank walls. The rubberlips do and they stay even smaller. They just need a place to call their home (i.e. a small cave, log, castle etc.) and they are happy and clean their little heart out for you. I just love them. Petsmart sells them for just a few dollars. I have both bristlenose plecos and rubberlips and I prefer the rubberlips. Both would go good with the fish you already have and the corys you would like to buy.


----------



## FortWayneFish (Mar 8, 2006)

The Pandas in my opinion are a little more sensative and should be housed only in an established tank.
Paleatus (salt and pepper), or Aeneus ( green Cory ) would be my choice for a new tank. Try and get more then 3 fish because they are a schooling fish. .


You don't have to do a cold water change it does help but is not necessarily needed.Triggers to spawn some Cory Cats ( corydoras ) could be as easy as doing a waterchange, a barometer drop ( thunderstorm ) or even a good rain storm. I have had some females lay eggs with no triggers that I was aware of...

A dwarf bristlenose or two would be a good pleco for your tank also.


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Well said FWF,
The drop in temp is just a trigger to get them spawning!


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

SUPER you guys!!!! There are so many different plecos, and such an array of sizes that its easy for a newbie to get overwhelmed! I appreciate the advice and keep it coming if anyone has more!


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

And I'm glad to hear the temp drop isn't really necessary.... Since I'm so new at this, I'd hate to risk doing anything wrong!


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Yup my vote for 6 cories and 1 bristlenose or rubber pleco


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Great, thanks!! This is exciting!


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I have just killed 4 panda cories and have only 2 left. i am really upset by this as i generally don't have much problem with my tanks. these are my first cories. they started panting and then got red in the gill area. The barbels fell off. i was told it was that i was overfeeding( i was as i was afraid they would not get enough food while competing with the guppies) and they had a bacterial infection. i treated for that and was advised to do frequent water changes to get the tank clean and the nitrates down to below 20 ppm. I usually change the tank 25% every 2 weeks anyway.
Well the tank looks very clean, the algae problem cleared up and the fish have all developed ick now!! I think they are stressed from all the cleaning. 
Oh the cories are in their own little container and are getting a 90% water change daily along with maracyn 2.
My water is 120 hardness. ph over 8, ammonia 0, nitrites 0, nitrates < 20.
I was told i had tried to keep one of the hardest little critters going and that bronze or speckled cories would have been a better choice
mouse


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Oh no Mouse!!! I'm so sorry that you lost your little pandas...... Hopefully everyone else will be okay and will settle down soon.


----------



## FortWayneFish (Mar 8, 2006)

remember the bottom of your tank is where all the poo and waste collects
Your catfish especially corycats live down there so gravel vaccuming needs to be done on a regular basis. 

If you are afraid of them not getting food don't be. They will eat anything that is edible that finds its way to the bottom of the tank. Or find shrimp pellets or something like that that sinks .. 1 shrimp pellet per fish in a daily basis is enough food.


----------



## Ben Mazur (Mar 21, 2006)

I love Gold Nugget Plecos, great looking fish.


----------

